# Sources: Knicks tuning out D'Antoni



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> After a remarkable Jeremy Lin-led run that made them the toast of the NBA, the Knicks have lost 8 of their last 10 games. There's plenty of blame to go around, but while some within the organization are questioning superstar Carmelo Anthony, most of the fingers are being pointed at head coach Mike D'Antoni, according to several sources close to the situation.
> 
> D'Antoni, hailed as an offensive genius during his successful tenure in Phoenix, has lost the Knicks' locker room, the sources say.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/new-york/nba/sto...new-york-knicks-locker-room-according-sources

He's not going to last much longer. Definitely won't be back next season.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

They should've fired him earlier this yr.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

CAA "sources"

That said Phil ain't coaching them fools. If they can't play D'Antoni's offense they surely can't play the triangle. 

Sad thing is it's not really on him but he's the easy fall guy


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

^^Dre hit it on the head.

I'm not the biggest D'Antoni fan because of his style, but he is the easy fall guy. I'm still on board with them getting rid of him (have been for months), but I think there are issues bigger than Mike here. We aren't getting Phil Jackson either. I don't think he is going to want to come back anyway, but the only way I see him coming back is with a championship caliber roster. This is nowhere near a championship roster.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> Al Iannazzone ‏ @Al_Iannazzone
> Also have heard that the most of the players are not upset with D'Antoni. Players are upset that Anthony isn't buying in.


This thing is not the team tuning out D'Antoni it is Melo tuning out everybody on the team.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

exactly - just read that MElo is bent that he's not being consulted about player personnel decisions .... what? and now they're talking about wanting to trade him and he wants to be traded but he's trashed his value

lovely situation all the way around


----------

